
AudioKit's “Analog Synth X” Source Code - shawndumas
http://audiokit.io/downloads/
======
analogmatt
Thanks for the post. If you're interested in what the code does, here's a
video: [https://vimeo.com/152378869](https://vimeo.com/152378869)

